# Canadian checking in, anyone from Toronto area?



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2019)

Hey all,

Decided to join this forum after seeing a few You Tube videos that promoted the site. Want a lush lawn for the kids to go play.

Located just North of Toronto, and haven't tried to maintain a proper lawn since I figured it would be a losing battle as we've been surrounded by construction/overgrown weeds at neighbours for 5+ years.

Prior to moving into our place the home was unoccupied and the lawn is pretty much all weeds.

The decommissioned septic leeching field is all big swales.

I will need advice on tools to level things up and do a total reno.

I've got several questions(seeds, reel mowers etc) but first up is just trying to connect with some Canadians here who may have some good resources.

Anyone near Toronto?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Welcome! There are a few Ontario people on here.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Here's a link to the hometown discussion thread for Ontario. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=3296.

It's the slow season now but there's several Ontario members on the forum during the growing season.

Feel free to make threads for any specific questions you have.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

I'm in Winnipeg and the only lawn tool I con use at the moment is a jackhammer!

That said, welcome to the forum and there are plenty of Ontarians on here who can give you solid advice.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2019)

I'll see if I can connect with some local people, appreciate the link and welcomes. Thanks!

Hopefully I'll get my plan for my reno sorted before the spring.

Kapt'n, my family has roots in Winnipeg, got some good memories of Skinner's, BDI, Jeannie's cake but fav has to be the goldeye.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

I am about 45 min east of TO.. There are others on here too.


----------



## bourne (Jun 2, 2018)

&#128587;‍♂
Southwest of TO


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!
I'm in Mississauga


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Mississauga here. Welcome to TLF!

Winter is slow here. We should be much more active in about 60 days.

Take a look at the cooler season lawn guides and get familiar!


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

Harts said:


> Winter is slow here. We should be much more active in about 60 days.


[Insert sound of groaning Winnipegger here]


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2019)

Hey guys, thanks again for the warm welcome.

Let's hope the melt is upon us soon, at least the clock is gonna change. Byebye backyard skating rink!

I'm doing limited reading, but seeing that things like Dimension, Prodiamine, Tenacity etc are just available across the border, some online stores do ship. Prohibitive by cost, size of what can come across, and are regulated.

So to be more abiding and for the sake of my kids, considering going more natural route. We also have chickens and want them to live/eat their eggs.

Anyone have success with stuff like corn gluten meal that works well for pre-em or other more natural solutions or do you guys swear using stronger stuff?

Any tips are appreciated to get my weeds more in check this spring.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Corn gluten does not make for a good pre-m. As far as I am aware there are no real nature pre-m. Before I found out where to get my herbicides from, I never used any weed killers or pre-m. I did spend a lot of time hand pulling grassy and broad leaf weeds. If your not wanting to use herbicides, you would have to be willing to hand pull the weeds that do come through. It's time consuming but you can have a relatively weed free lawn. With our climate weeds can be at least a bit less work to deal with than areas to our south, but still need to be kept in check.

Try to get your grass as thick as you can so you can at least lessen the influx of weed seeds that will inevitably germinate. Whether that be by proper fertilizing, or over seeding as necessary.

There will always be weeds that will come back but if you stay ahead of the game and are willing to pull them on a regular basis you will eventually get your lawn less weedy.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2019)

Thanks for the tips Snowbob11!

Likely not possible to get things under control the natural way with my patchy, not thickened lawn of weeds, pictures would help i'm guessing.

Once neighbours have fencing up, it will be likely that less weed seeds will be spreading, and I can spend a few seasons trying to mend what I can.

Will keep thinking on this one, chemicals or none. Thanks again!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Once I built a fence between us and the neighbours, weeds are almost non existent. What do pop up I hand pull. Very few. I agree with @SNOWBOB11 as I havent used herbicides in 4 years. I feed my lawn very often, use 
PGR and cut it at least twice a week. Top dress and over seed 3 times last year. It's so thick weeds don't have a chance


----------



## W8INLINE (May 27, 2018)

You guys are lucky. My neighborhood is all acre+ lots and noone has a fence. The fact that all except one neighbor could care less about their lawn makes things very hard when it comes to battling weeds.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2019)

Quite some space you've got!

Hey@Shindoman where do you grab your PGR?

Been thinking that since nobody gets to our front space, wanting to try some pre-m if it's not too late. Any suggestions of what is okay to down in the rain? Granules better? Was thinking of getting 1L of Killex.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Trogdor said:


> Quite some space you've got!
> 
> [email protected] where do you grab your PGR


I get my PGR from Do My Own and get it shipped to Wa state. I'm only 
15 mins from the border.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

I do the same.. I drive to Florida every year. This year I got 2.5 gal of T-Nex shipped to the place we stay (a bunch of other goodies too ...


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2019)

Thanks @Shindoman @Stuofsci02

Buffalo isn't far so maybe will try to ship to UPS or some other outfit there, if anyone from GTA wants to split on some products in the future shoot me a PM.

Weeds are already up, too late for Pre-M?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Trogdor said:


> Thanks @Shindoman @Stuofsci02
> 
> Buffalo isn't far so maybe will try to ship to UPS or some other outfit there, if anyone from GTA wants to split on some products in the future shoot me a PM.
> 
> Weeds are already up, too late for Pre-M?


Yup... nice visit to Niagra Falls.. Head home with Tnex..... Win Win...

Never too late for Pre-m... when I left TO last THURS the soil temp was 48F at my house on East end and grass had just started to wake up. I would be surprised if soil is at 55F yet... I am putting mine down 7 days from now..


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2019)

> Never too late for Pre-m...


Even with weeds up?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Trogdor said:


> > Never too late for Pre-m...
> 
> 
> Even with weeds up?


It won't get the ones that are up, but this early in the season there will be more to come...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Trogdor said:


> > Never too late for Pre-m...
> 
> 
> Even with weeds up?


The weeds you see now are either perennial or winter annuals. The spring prem will do nothing to those. Spring prem is for the summer annuals.


----------



## Shadow4478 (Aug 22, 2018)

First login for myself since winter started 
Welcome to the forum!

Just did my first application of the yo Yonge Brett fertilizer


----------



## peezyp (May 2, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Trogdor said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks @Shindoman @Stuofsci02
> ...


Hey there - I'm new to the forum and have been reading up diligently on all the guides that are available.

Can you speak to where you bought T-nex in Niagara Falls? Looking to make a trip of it to pick up some 2,4-D and other herbicides, but can't seem to figure out where I'll find T-nex.

Thanks!


----------



## Kaba (Mar 29, 2019)

A lot of places ship to CBI which is right across the border I think it's like $5 flat fee if there isn't a store near by that stocks it. I've used CBI a fair amount in the past for car parts.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Order from domyown to CBI and pickup whenever you are there..


----------



## peezyp (May 2, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Order from domyown to CBI and pickup whenever you are there..


Great thanks... have you had any issues getting across the border?

Would I get products confiscated at customs if I were to purchase prodiamine (4l) and a few other herbicides and had them sent to CBI?


----------

